# BARK! BARK!



## kc5tpy (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello.  Well some of you know I am off my game but smokewood made a comment which got me thinking.  Bark on smoking wood or no bark; and why?  IF the bark is as dry as the wood ( and it must be ) then why remove?  The oils are in the bark as well as the wood.  SO!  I won't offer my opinions.  I don't want to start an argument.  I don't want USDA, FDA or ANY other alphabet organization statistics; what I want is practical experience as to TASTE.  Just TELL me if "in your experience" bark on or off changes the TASTE of the food.  Food safety is PARAMOUNT but I don't think this subject falls into that category.  SO!  As "TASTE" then becomes our main concern??????    Hope our members across the pond will help on this one.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 9, 2015)

Before I moved over to pellets I did not find any difference when using bark on or off with hot smoking things like pork should or ribs. There did seem to be an additional harshness when leaving the bark on for cold smoking cheese - so I ended up taking it off.

When making the pellets do they first remove the bark? I don't know but I doubt it. I do find the pellets good though for both hot and cold smoking.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 9, 2015)

I am a bark off guy. If I can remove it, its gone..... IMHO it can give a slight pungent taste if it has too much moisture in the bark

My 2 cents


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 9, 2015)

Did I start something here.

I do not know, which is best, as I have not made my own wood chips.

But I am sure it was on this forum that I read remove the bark, for the reasons Boykjo and Wade said about pungent taste, but also their was a warning about using wood from fruit trees that had been sprayed, the bark "may" have residue from the spray which could get onto the food, but if you are 100% sure that the trees have not been sprayed then suppose it's OK.

My 2 penneth (British Slag for 2 pence)

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## timberjet (Apr 9, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Did I start something here.
> 
> I do not know, which is best, as I have not made my own wood chips.
> 
> ...


My Dad is in the pesticide application business and he says that most of the tree chemicals are systemic, meaning they are throughout the wood anyway. I am of the notion that burning the wood gets rid of that. I could be wrong though Would love to find out for sure even though It's not going to steer me away from smoking stuff. The only time I have found bark to be a problem is with really thick oak bark that I got one time. It put out a thick white smoke. It was fine for short smokes though and that is what I used it for. Interesting thread.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Now Smoking Monkey!  Here we go!  So would you want any fruit tree wood sprayed with??  Bark or no bark.  So when we buy fruit wood chips/chunks do we know what has been done to the tree?  Was the wood you are using above dog leg height??  2 good points made and both are accurate.  Wade said harsh for cold smoking and boykjo said pungent taste.  I can't speak to cold smoking but if like most of us you are drying wood outside then the bark will hold moisture which will produce the "pungent" taste.  Just curious if others have had other experiences?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 9, 2015)

Danny, your upto mischief. I would not use any wood even if it's two foot above ground. That's why I bought a Pellet Smoker.

Just another spanner in the works, Hard wood or Soft wood?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## timberjet (Apr 9, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Danny, your upto mischief. I would not use any wood even if it's two foot above ground. That's why I bought a Pellet Smoker.
> 
> Just another spanner in the works, Hard wood or Soft wood?
> 
> Smokin Monkey


The magical mystery pellet.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok sticking my hands up, forget what I have wrote before!

I have a Pizza oven I chuck any wood on I can get (free) 













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 9, 2015






Higher temperature less smoke?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Wanted to jerk some chains.  Tryin to get back on my game   Now serious Steve;  where does the wood for your pellets come from?  Here Rex!  Here Rex!  " Leave me alone; I'm  busy".  Mass produced wood supplements.  Chicken Nuggets?  Where tha heck does a chicken nugget come from?  Steve you know I am not gettin on at YOU mate.  I trust you to help me with the Group.  You have in the past and I know you will in the future.  What do we take for granted?

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 9, 2015)

I know Danny, just pulling some chains!!! 

Beef or Horse Meat? You do not know what's in any thing these days!

Only to happy to help out!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood (Apr 17, 2015)

I was approached a while back for some wood chunks, by a company, but the proviso was that I could guarantee that no pesticides have EVER been used on the trees, as they said the pesticides alter the final taste of their products...... needless to say no deal was done.  On the other hand, some "cheaper" pellets have fillers added to them to make them cheaper, so your "hickory" pellets might not be 100% hickory.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 17, 2015)

Smokewood, has Wade told you to put that in your tittle? (you provide the talent) :ROTF

I have read about pesticides being sprayed and "Could" be harmful.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Apr 18, 2015)

smokewood said:


> I was approached a while back for some wood chunks, by a company, but the proviso was that I could guarantee that no pesticides have EVER been used on the trees, as they said the pesticides alter the final taste of their products...... needless to say no deal was done.  On the other hand, some "cheaper" pellets have fillers added to them to make them cheaper, so your "hickory" pellets might not be 100% hickory.


Yes, some I have seen have been a mixture of hickory and oak. You need to be careful when you buy. I was talking to someone the other day who was using domestic heating pellets!!! Who knows what nasties go in to those.


----------



## smokewood (Apr 18, 2015)

Wade said:


> Yes, some I have seen have been a mixture of hickory and oak. You need to be careful when you buy. I was talking to someone the other day who was using domestic heating pellets!!! Who knows what nasties go in to those.


Domestic heating pellets or Biomass Heating Pellets as they are sometimes called are use any old wood dust, after all they are only used for heating houses.  

Some of the cheaper pellets have had fillers added, so theoretically its a false economy as you will also be smoking with ??  

I am also seeing a lot of pellets and Smoking Chips being imported from China and Asia.  I am sure there a some reputable companies, however some of the woods are not even native to where the woods are being imported from, which is a bit worrying.

I was also looking on Ebay earlier on in the week and someone was selling "Hickory flavoured Smoking Wood" ???  How does that work?

Everyone likes a good bargain, but  where do you draw the line when cost cutting could cost the health of you, your family or whoever you are feeding because you want to save a couple of quid.

Right it's time for me to get down off my soap box and chill -  Moosaaa


----------



## smokewood (Apr 18, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Smokewood, has Wade told you to put that in your tittle? (you provide the talent)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny you should say that..... No it was the genius in our marketing department (me). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am sure they could be harmful, but I suspect the more modern pesticides will be (or rather should be) more safer than the ones of yester year.


----------

